# cooking humor



## Hugo Furst (Sep 28, 2015)




----------



## Luddly Neddite (Sep 28, 2015)

Never mind the "helper". 

Its the hamburger you need to avoid.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 28, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 28, 2015)




----------



## Hugo Furst (Sep 29, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 29, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 29, 2015)




----------



## Wyld Kard (Sep 29, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 29, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 29, 2015)

http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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


----------



## Wyld Kard (Sep 29, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 29, 2015)




----------



## Hugo Furst (Sep 29, 2015)

ChrisL said:


>




(groan)


----------



## Hugo Furst (Sep 29, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 29, 2015)

WillHaftawaite said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



What can I say?  Stupid jokes sometimes amuse me.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 29, 2015)




----------



## Wyld Kard (Sep 29, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 29, 2015)




----------



## Hugo Furst (Sep 29, 2015)




----------



## Hugo Furst (Sep 29, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 29, 2015)

Wildcard said:


>



Here, this one is just for you.  Lol!


----------



## Wyld Kard (Sep 29, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 29, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 29, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 29, 2015)




----------



## Wyld Kard (Sep 30, 2015)

ChrisL said:


>


----------



## Wyld Kard (Sep 30, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 30, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 30, 2015)




----------



## Hugo Furst (Sep 30, 2015)

<groan>


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 30, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 30, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 30, 2015)

WillHaftawaite said:


> <groan>



What's wrong?  Those are funny!


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 30, 2015)




----------



## Hugo Furst (Sep 30, 2015)




----------



## Hugo Furst (Sep 30, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > <groan>
> ...




Burning house, cooking in there?

<groan>

bad pun


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 30, 2015)

WillHaftawaite said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > WillHaftawaite said:
> ...



  I liked it.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Sep 30, 2015)




----------



## Hugo Furst (Sep 30, 2015)




----------



## Spinster (Sep 30, 2015)

WillHaftawaite said:


>



Does that tag say $15.00/pound???


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 30, 2015)

WillHaftawaite said:


>



I can only see some of these when I reply.  I hate when that happens.


----------

